# New haybarn up!



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Got my new hay barn up. It's 30x60x16 with 15 foot overhang. Went ahead and moved some trucks and tractors in to clean out the other shed until the first cutting.

Tim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it Tim, it will give you great service.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks good, but I think there might be room for more equipment (perhaps squeezing in another tractor?? ).

Larry


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Is that from a kit? If so, what brand?


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Gary it wasn't a kit. I hired a famer a couple counties over that builds on the side. I kind of sketched out what wanted(afford) and he just ordered the steel. He has 3 helpers and they built the trusses in the shop. They had it done in 4 days.

Tim


----------

